# Escambia 12-11-15



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Launched at Quintette this morning hoping to do a little flipping with some new plastics that I have been making. Done a lot of flipping with no catching. About the time I almost gave up I switched to a crankbait and it was on for the rest of the trip. Caught around 30 or so in a couple of hours


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG....great job switching it up a bit!!!


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

I put in at Jims and didnt do anything except 2 small bass. Guess I need to go further north. Nice catch!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Bass fillets and hush puppies. Mmmmmm mmmmmm!!!!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

drumin80 said:


> I put in at Jims and didnt do anything except 2 small bass. Guess I need to go further north. Nice catch!


Go a little North on Simpson and get back in the grass. Reds, Hybrids everywhere, Bass and Specks. Black Trick worms, Swim baits, Frogs, Gold spoons and bounce plastics off bottom. HOLD ON!!! Gators!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice! I'm hitting yellow this morning around 9, spinnerbaits and crankbaits in hand.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

You did a lot better than me, only 2 small bass today from 9-2. One on spinnerbait, one on crank.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> You did a lot better than me, only 2 small bass today from 9-2. One on spinnerbait, one on crank.


Would have never guessed Yellow river would have been that slow.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

How far above the X's would you go up Simpson river for hybrids and reds


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice catch Az.


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

GatorBane said:


> Go a little North on Simpson and get back in the grass. Reds, Hybrids everywhere, Bass and Specks. Black Trick worms, Swim baits, Frogs, Gold spoons and bounce plastics off bottom. HOLD ON!!! Gators!


MAy give that a shot next time. I know there are some power lines down somewhere around there. Hope i can get by. Thanks!


----------

